# Outdoor Feminized ?



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

looking for a good outdoor feminized strain to grow next season at 40*degree lat. dont want one thats going to turn hermie, want good strong 75/25 indica/sat.  anybody?


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

anybody?


----------

